
Show HN: Fiction Hub – the best place to publish and discover awesome fiction - rayalez
https://fictionhub.io/about?src=ShowHackerNews
======
aleo
First impressions: looks unfinished, needs serious design work. Looks
deserted, no sense of community.

Reading tools are pretty useless: autoscrolling gets my eyes tired and the
slowest speed is too fast for me. Also I don't think people use
desktops/laptops to read books. Better to optimize for mobile.

Progress bar, daily wordcount and all that only annoy me as a writer. It's a
creative process, sometimes I write 1000 words, sometimes 0, sometimes I
delete 1000 words.

But before spending any time on extra features I think an interesting question
to ask would be: if I were a writer why would I choose fictionhub to publish
my stories? You want to attract writers first of all, how are you going to do
it?

------
rayalez
Hey, everyone! Fiction Hub is finally out of beta, and I would really love to
know what you think!

I've completely rewrote the site, and added a marketplace for publishing and
buying stories. I have also built some cool tools that will help writers to
develop good habits and write regularly, and more convenient reading
functionality for readers.

Also, it is now possible to publish screenplays using Fountain(example:
[https://fictionhub.io/post/big-fish/](https://fictionhub.io/post/big-fish/))

Really looking forward to your feedback! =)

